

Argyria: drink colloidal silver every day + turn yourself blue - peteforde
http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Argyria

======
peteforde
Honestly, I can't believe my eyes:
[http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahihGKZC5Kk](http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=ahihGKZC5Kk)

------
eip
Learn you some chemistry for great good.

Silver Chloride causes Argyria. Not colloidal silver.

